# Spurs, Better or Worse?



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Do you think that the Spurs have gotten better or wore this off-season, assuming they don’t resign any of their free agents?

Acquired

Devin Brown
Anthony Carter, 
Robert Horry, 
Rasho Nesterovic,
Ron Mercer,
Hedo Turkoglu


Lost

Stephen Jackson
Steve Kerr
Steve Smith
Danny Ferry,
David Robinson
Speedy Claxton
Mengke Bateer


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I think they are better offensively, but not defensively.


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)

got better. still got the deepest bench in the league


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

much, much better. Not even that close. Also, Kerr will be back.

Also, I'll share a little secret. Remember when Stephen Jackson, Speedy Claxton and other players were on other teams, and *criticized* for their defense? a HUGE part of why they suddenly became valuable defenders was the teaching of Gregg Popovich and Bruce Bowen, and the interior presence of Tim Duncan.

The Spurs don't just luck into defensive players - there have been many players to go into and out of San Antonio in the last decade. It's the system, teaching and interior presence that elevates these players' games, and I see no reason why we can't expect the same in a few months.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Definitely better -- I guess you could argue that they didn't go up or down, but I don't see how anyone could say worse.


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it looks better, but we really don't know. there's also chemistry problems, and the players have to know their roles on this team.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Juan</b>!
> I think they are better offensively, but not defensively.


:yes:

Yeah, that's what I think. But Nesterovic, Hedo and Mercer are all nice additions to the Spurs


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I would say that the Spurs got better, but the question is, did they improve enough to keep up with the moves of Lakers, Wolves, Kings, and remain on top.
I'm not too confident that they will be able to repeat due to the strength of the other teams.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think that they really didnt get better, they may have gotten a little bit worst just for the simple fact that rasho doesnt replace the leader of david robinson


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kerr retired is joining TNT


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I think they got better. :yes: 

The addition of Hedo will help their outside shooting even more.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

The Spurs got better, unfortunately. And any player with
Tim Duncan behind him protecting the basket is a good
defensive player.

It would be amazing how much better Nash and Finley would
be on defense if Tim Duncan was behind them.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

> would say that the Spurs got better, but the question is, did they improve enough to keep up with the moves of Lakers, Wolves, Kings, and remain on top.




The other teams have to "keep up"with the Spurs. The Kings added Brad Miller, lost Keon Clark, and Turkoglu. Not much improvement there. The Timberwolves once again didn't make it out of the first round, and they added solid players. But they have to catch up to the Spurs, not vice versa. And of course the Lakers, who have much better talent, and only their egos will stop them IMO.

The Lakers are the only team that improved dramatically enough to be considered one of the top two teams . The question is, have the Timberwolves, Mavericks, and Kings done enough to keep up with the Spurs and Lakers? (No)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

the key for the spurs isnt really gettin the creme of the crop fa's rather than hoping that manu and tp develop like they should. imo parker is a top 10 pg already and will only get better in another yearr(hes only 21) and with so much experience. the development of manu and parker will determine whether they can win another championship. also timmy d has to perform like a top 3 mvp candidate again. timmy d rules


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the trade with indiana and sac put them over the top. Losing Admiral is the only problem Rasho can't replace what David meant to Tim and the rest of the team. Plus, Kerr is gone. well now that i think of it yall got worse.

speedy=carter
robinson=nesterovic
jackson=turkoglu
smith=mercer
kerr,ferry=horry

I don't see anywhere yall improved in there. Since parker is hot and cold, Yall are going to miss speedy a whole lot. turkoglu can't do as much for your team as stephen did. Smith and Mercer, well mercer is better than a injured smith. kerr is the only reason yall got to the finals. Horry isn't a great addition, thinks his three is the best thing since sliced bread(he airballs everyone except in the clutch, confusing). well i think yall got worse, but it doesn't matter when you got Duncan. It's not like yall can't repeat. Just hope the lakers get knocked out before you play them, I am(lol)!
:laugh:


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

A lot better. Rasho is better than the Admiral, and now we have consistency in the Sf position.. 
Mercer is an underrated player.. Hedo a great prospect.. and finally Manu could start at the SG... and the Spurs will have flexibility next year, cos' big Mercer contract expires.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

A lot better. Rasho is better than the Admiral, and now we have consistency in the Sf position.. 
Mercer is an underrated player.. Hedo a great prospect.. and finally Manu could start at the SG... and the Spurs will have flexibility next year, cos' big Mercer contract expires.
Mercer is a lot better than Smith.. is a scorer that can also play minutes at point.. and Horry will be usefull on O and especially on D


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Worse you guys barely beat the Suns last year and this year you won't


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

The thing is last year we dropped two games in all our series...
Even against the Nets...

Moreover Jacres318 if there is ont team to beat LA it's the Spurs. Keep talking about Jamison you guys till have now post D and that's the reason you won't win it again.

Offensively:
Rasho > DRob
Mercer >= Steph

Now defensivly DRob is a dramatic loss but I'm sure Pop will improve Hedo and Rasho's D like he always did.

Kerr is a huge loss but to me he's not the only reason the Spurs won the Conf finals.
He's less a loss to the Spurs than NVE is to the Mavs...


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't forget that Hedo does not play defense either. All of the guys the Spurs have signed this off season are defensive liabilities.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Pop will tuen the worst nba defender into a decent defender, if Hedo doesn't improve his D he won't play more than 5 mpg


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> it looks better, but we really don't know. there's also chemistry problems, and the players have to know their roles on this team.


I got the same feeling


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

they didn't get any better or any worse. they stayed the same(though all the new players could create chemistry problems or some people might just not fit into the system. we really don't know how they will play as spurs). all they did was match talent that they lost with equal talent.


----------

